# Recommend me a good filter for shrimp tank...



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

What size is the tank exactly? That makes a difference. Nano is very general term...


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Aquaclear 20!
A+ filter.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Ooops sorry, this is for roughly a 4 gallon nano.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Tom's internal Nano filter is a good choice. If you wanna spend the money I really like my Tom's Mini Canister. The new Fluval internal filter is supposed to be nice and it has really good flow. Maybe the ZooMed 501. Those are probably the best for internals or canisters. I don't have any experience with HOBs for smaller tanks. Im sure the AquaClear suggestion is a good one though...


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Toms mini canister is nice. Bump that!

Also Azoo/Redsea Palm nano HOB filter. Like an aquaclear but mini. 

I actually have an extra one of those for $7.00 plus shipping costs.
Go to drfostersmith.com, thats where I got mine from.


If you decide to go up to a 10 gallon, get yourself an aquaclear 20.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Sponge filter. Or a small Aqueon or Tetra or whatever brand you like. Put a sponge pre-filter on it.
Or both.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im running an eheim 2213 on my 5.5g mini-m. Works fantastically. 

Never used a tom in tank filter but their mini rapids canister is junk.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

bsmith said:


> Im running an eheim 2213 on my 5.5g mini-m. Works fantastically.
> 
> Never used a tom in tank filter but their mini rapids canister is junk.


You can always bank on bsmith's advice! roud:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

hey bsmith do you do anything special to the 2213 such as slow down the flow or just leave it as it is? Just out of curiosity why didn't you get a 2211 instead since most people prefer it from what i've read in the nano section.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a eheim 2213 on one of my 10 gallon shrimp tanks, I would think it would be too much on a 4g. I also use an AC 20 on a 3 gallon, works great.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> hey bsmith do you do anything special to the 2213 such as slow down the flow or just leave it as it is? Just out of curiosity why didn't you get a 2211 instead since most people prefer it from what i've read in the nano section.


Unless things have changed recently you can't buy a 2211 in the USA.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> hey bsmith do you do anything special to the 2213 such as slow down the flow or just leave it as it is? Just out of curiosity why didn't you get a 2211 instead since most people prefer it from what i've read in the nano section.


Reduce the outflow to suit your needs. If you don't I'd imagine it would create quite a current in a 10g and under. I have one on my 10 and my output is restricted.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l would think they come with a ball valve to restrict output. l'm thinking either to get a 2211 or 2213 for my 30-c which is 12x12x12 l guess since bssmith went with a 2213 with his tank i'd be fine with one in my 7.5


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm really impressed with the Hagen Aqua Clear HOB's! I have the AC 70 on a 10 gallon tank and it has a voracious appetite for cycling the water. From what I read, it's a tank and stone cold reliable.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow an ac70 in a 10g is a lot of filtration! I use one on my 29g and it's completely silent and I can stuff it with whatever I want, similar to a canister. My water is also crystal clear. I just cut one of the sponges meant to go inside the filter and put it over my intake although I have been looking for a black fluval sponge for looks purposes. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

I know, but you can never have too much filtration on a CRS tank unless it's stressing them out by blowing them around the tank, which it isn't. The water is crystal clear and the shrimp are healthy and very active.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Sponge and air filter. Sometimes Les is more. :icon_mrgr


----------

